# Playalinda Beach



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Went back to Playalinda beach this evening. Not to much to report caught a few Whiting and small sharks. Put a small live Whiting out for shark but ended up catching a 3' round stingray. Alone on the beach again, I love the rain. Still had outgoing tide to fish, luck of the draw is guess. Tight lines all.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Pompano Dan (Oct 23, 2002)

*Playalinda*

Hello BeachBums, I was there Sunday at number 1 crossover. Rainy afternoon but it cleared up around 4 pm. Caugh several small whitings in the first trough. Lots of croakers/small throwing further out. Caught one tiny 4 inch Pompano and released him in good health.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Pompano Dan how is the fishing in general at that end of the beach? I have always fished the third beach from the end or the last beach. The beach seemed to be steeper down that way, so i supposed it would be better. I hope to get back down there in the next couple evenings and see how the action is. Thigh lines


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

hey Koz......this thread seems to be stuck at the top for some reason


----------



## mgoblue999 (Jun 30, 2003)

doh!

I've clicked this thread a dozen times thinking it was the newest message!

Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks....no..wait...


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Unstuck*

I think it's unstuck now. Thanks


----------

